# Baldies - what do you shave with?



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

Been shaving my head every other day for about three months now, all going well but I'm wondering if there is a better razor to use than the Quattro Titanium I use now. (Buying blades at £5 for 4 on eBay)

Any other blades recommended?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember seeing a 'special' head razor in the US a few years back. It fitted onto your fingers and it was used as though you were running your fingers through your hair.
Or this one even.
http://www.headblade.com/


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

head blade... the only thing to use...

their whole range is fantastic IMO, I shave the dome every day with it... takes less than 5 minutes and is soooo easy...

:thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

CHR15B said:


> Been shaving my head every other day for about three months now, all going well but I'm wondering if there is a better razor to use than the Quattro Titanium I use now. (Buying blades at £5 for 4 on eBay)
> 
> Any other blades recommended?


I ain't bald but am starting to get the old island moving from the mainland... I am sensitive... 

I am currently gong for a #2 all over, might have to go the a #1 in due course.

Are you using a standard face razor or are these designed for the head specifically?


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've just stuck with #1, find it a better look for me whilst fresh. Only clip once a week and use wahl clippers. If I could be arsed with the pain and hassle and it would look natural I would go for a Wayne rooney!


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

I've read up on the headblade, seems more popular in the US. Happy to try one out if someone can recommend a good place to buy in the UK and the blades for it going forward?



alipman said:


> I ain't bald but am starting to get the old island moving from the mainland... I am sensitive...
> 
> I am currently gong for a #2 all over, might have to go the a #1 in due course.
> 
> Are you using a standard face razor or are these designed for the head specifically?


I've been clipping on the #2 guard since I was about 15 (Now 27) and recently decided to just give it a shot... clipped with no guard as low as possible and whilst in the shower with my usual facial Gillette foam and Wilkinson Sword gave it a shave all over with the grain and then one against.

Very strange feeling at first, but then you get used to it. For the first month I used a Gillette soothing balm but use nothing now - my sensitive area was behind my ears. The most sensitive area overall for me is my neck - I can shave everywhere perfectly but my neck is never comfortable to shave and is always left with a rash.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Gillette fusion on face & head.Perfect.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CHR15B said:


> I've read up on the headblade, seems more popular in the US. Happy to try one out if someone can recommend a good place to buy in the UK and the blades for it going forward?


I got mind direct from the US site, they have no issues sending them across to the UK.... but use these guys for the blades and shaving products now

http://www.mankind.co.uk/elysium.search?search=head+blade

try it, you'll not go back to using daft face razors.... 

:thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Mac 3 here


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Those of you who do shave your noggins is it out of choice or has it been forced on you, like alopecia.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Those of you who do shave your noggins is it out of choice or has it been forced on you, like alopecia.


I have really thick curly hair and the memories of my parents trying to comb it when I was young forced me to shave it all off when I was old enough. Have done ever since.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a natural baldy... I've always had s**t hair anyway... took the decision a long time ago to get rid of it... :lol:

I look much better bald IMO... and actually hate having too much of a stubble...

:thumb:


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2005)

I use a Gillette fatboy and feather blades on my head. It takes some getting used to but once you have managed it, it's a pretty good shave at a fraction of the cost of carts. 

I've been shaving my head for about 10 years now and have tried just about everything. For quality of shave a DE is by far the best IMHO


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I got mind direct from the US site, they have no issues sending them across to the UK.... but use these guys for the blades and shaving products now
> 
> http://www.mankind.co.uk/elysium.search?search=head+blade
> 
> ...


..........amazon do them as well.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah but Amazon are c**ts and could mess up a cup of water... wouldn't waste my time or money with that shower....



:thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

DMS said:


> I have really thick curly hair and the memories of my parents trying to comb it when I was young forced me to shave it all off when I was old enough. Have done ever since.


Ha ha!
I would look like Chewbacca if I didnt clip my noggin. No, actually I have visions of the Hamlet cigar advert of the guy with the comb-over in the photo booth.






I am now getting used to having short hair and TBH I dont mind it.
Give me a choice of a #2 all over or looking like one of the kids in One Direction who need a hair cut, sure I would rather have the hair. But thats life, worry about something else.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Gillette fusion for me, just wish the blades were a bit cheaper!!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Been shaving my head for around 12 yrs now and used to use cartridge razors but as you say they are expensive.

Tried bic for a while but couldnt get on with them or my DE macure future.
I hsve now swiched to electric foil shaver which seems to do a prety good job but do have to shave every day


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I shaved my head - (bare clipper with no guard all over) for 12 years....wasnt going bald actually have very thick dark hair but just did it through habit I suppose and enjoyed the ease. I would also razor my noggin at the beginning of a holiday or something a few times which was at first a strange sensation being able to feel everything with your scalp.
Anyway new partner now - a girl I have known for 10 years said she would like me to grow my hair and has never really liked the shaved look - infact she though I was actualy bald not by choice.

So here I am now - visiting the barbers every 2 weeks and actually using "product" on my hair lol - some of the stuff lookes like it should be used for greasing engines.

I do miss the feel of a freshly shaved head and the low maintenance of it though


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Big MAC 3 man, also use electric shaver to :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

alipman said:


> Ha ha!
> I would look like Chewbacca if I didnt clip my noggin


Same here

Ive always had quite a high hair line either side on my forehead, looks like ive a hairy square in the middle. My other half and my Sons think I shave it as they reckon im going bald:lol: I dont see the point in those who comb over bald patches. Shave it off is what I say:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to wet shave my head for 10 years, my hair is very thick so I couldn't do it every or other day. I used to let it grow for 5-7 days and then do it again. Around 18 months ago I developed dermatitis on my scalp out of the blue and I've not really been able to wet shave it since. I have a couple of times but the dermatitis has left scarring now so I tend to use the clippers with no attachment.

I had a headblade as well and when I do use it, it's with either a Gillette Concour or Sensor blade. Always in the shower as well to keep the scalp soft, otherwise I would get nicks.


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Those of you who do shave your noggins is it out of choice or has it been forced on you, like alopecia.


For me it's preference, as I have dark hair I sometimes get the grey/blue affect going on but just need to deal with it.

I'll maybe pick up some contour blades and try them on my head - if they go well might buy the headblade to use with them.


----------

